

Ask HN: How critical is it for a Twitter account to match the domain? - bubblelamp

For example, if my awesome domain is superduperthingy.com and it sadly happens that @superduperthingy is taken, should I scrap the domain and try again?&#60;p&#62;In this case, we plan on using Twitter as a major avenue for engaging and growing our brand.
======
vangel
not necessarily. For e.g. I use GamingIOcom while others lllike Razer use
their branding like @CultOfRazer or @TeamRazer

You can do the same. In fact you should make it more exciting than the domain
name by using a combo of two words and not too long.

Like @GetSuper @SuperDuper @SuperThing @AllThingSuper

------
andrewmunsell
A lot of people use "SuperCoolApp" or similar when their app is called
"SuperCool" as well.

